# www.yy2.com-yabb forum hosting----HELP!!!



## Emerica (Jun 23, 2004)

ok. for some reason even though i change the template. The background remains white but i want it black but dont know how to change it.
And the window at the top of screen with "profile", "register", "home"..--i wanna change that box to a different color, i dont like it white....AND the font is hard to see.
SO I NEED TO CHANGE BACKGROUND COLOR AND THE BOX AT THE TOP COLOR.........
oooo and also.... i dont see how to make new catagories...just new forums.


----------

